# Week of 7-13 Gulf Shores - Found Some Pompano



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Got into town Saturday...only a lady fish and a sea robin so far...folks still seeing any pompano?

Update: adding on to the update below....


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Caught 2 last week but it's been slow

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

We got up early...caught a Spanish, 2 lady fish and a mystery fish...y’all know what it is in last picture?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Great job, looks like you guys had fun. The last pic is what we call a "sneaker head" the official name is a "Remora." The sucker themselves to sharks and other fish.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Very cool! We are freshwater folks so I assume everything I don’t know from the ocean either stings or bites so I was careful ... spent two years taking hardheads off by hand not knowing they could make for a bad day


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

This evening as tide was going out we got two keeper pompano (and caught another remora)...let me know your favorite recipe! They hit on hand tied dropper loops with sandflea fish bites


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Continuing to have luck on the outgoing evening tide....1 pompano, 1 Spanish, 1 Blue, 1 whiting, 1Blue Runner, many Ladyfish last night


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Forgot to post up, but Friday we got into some Spanish burning Gotcha jigs in the 2nd cut


----------

